# Guess the Score Monday Feb. 7 @ Wizards



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers at Wizards
7:00, MCI Center
TV: WB4 Radio: WIBC

Bender, Curry, and Edwards (Hopefully that stays) are on the IR for the Pacers

Kwame, Hughes, and PJR are on the IR for the Wizards

Pacers 96
Wizards 85

Pacers Leading Scorer- Jermaine O'Neal (30)

Wizards Leading Scorer- Antawn Jamison (28)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We're on a 2 game winning streak! Keep it going!

Pacers- 93
Wizards- 89


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers 93 
Wizards 98


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

pacers 93
wizards 91


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 94

Wiz 90


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What's the status for Tinsley in this game?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jermaine O'Neal (26 Points)
Gilbert Arenas (28 Points)


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 97
Wizards 92


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I think the Wiz win this one

Wizards 100
Pacers 92


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

*Wizards 112* 
*Pacers 90*


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

MJG said that Tinsley is doubtful for the game tonight.
Wizards-105
Pacers-99

Arenas-37 points
Jermaine-34 points


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> NOTEWORTHY
> Close games have become a matter of routine for the Pacers. Their last four games have been decided by a total of eight points. Seven of the last 14 have been decided by three points or less, including a 95-93 home loss to the Wizards on Jan. 22. As a result of this recent run of nail-biters, the Pacers now lead the NBA with 13 games decided by three points or less. They also lead the league with eight losses in those games.
> 
> But they've put together two consecutive wins, both in close games, so that trend may be turning just in time. They won 84-79 in Atlanta Saturday night and 95-94 over Dallas at home Friday night. At 22-24, the Pacers stand ninth in the Eastern Conference, one-half game behind Philadelphia (23-24). After playing the Wizards, the Pacers have just four games, all at home, before the All-Star break so there is still an opportunity to build some momentum to carry into the second half of the season. They'd welcome the return of starting point guard Jamaal Tinsley, who has missed the last three games with a bruised left foot, but his status for tonight is uncertain.
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050207.html


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits a jumpshot and Reggie hits a 3 to start off the game.

5-0 Pacers with 10:50 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster is getting held on every rebound by Haywood. Jax with a nice block but the Wiz still hit. Jax with a nice move and hits.

9-9 with 7:40 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice catch Foster! AJ passed it to 2 Wizards and you managed to intercept it and hit.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO with a nice block and the next possession is called for a goaltend.

17-13 Pacers with 5:33 remaining in the 1st


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wizards have kind of struggled of late, and taking it to them early on like this is a great way to get them out of it early.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie with another 3. Very, very good. 24-15 Indiana with 4 minutes to go.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

24 - 15 with 4:12 to go in the 1st.
Reggie heating up.
2/2 from three.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO has 10 pts so far, Arenas, 8. 3 minutes still to go in the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits again, even though it was after the shot clock.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill takes a hard fall after going for an up-and-under reverse layup. The Wizard pulled him down when he was horizontal in the air.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

32 points with time still to go in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

34-27 Pacers at the end of 1.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Scot Pollard posterized by Etan Thomas. That was amazing!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard with a nice hustle tip-in and Freddie with a fastbreak layup. Hayes hits a J.

38-32 Pacers with 10:30 left

Arenas hits. 38-35


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stupid Reggie, Freddie tipped the ball to you and you didn't bother going after it. You're not going to get those kinds of calls, if any.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

41-41 with 6:30 left


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Oh my, Arenas is on fire, so is O'Neal.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Anthony Johnson, you suck. Everyone guarding Arenas, you suck too.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow JO, nice block, Foster still is only allowed to rebound with 1 arm.

52-48 Wiz with 1:55 remaining in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

56-51 Wiz with 50 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO has 18 points and 6 blocks at the half

56-53 Wiz


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Derrick McKey on the halftime show!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Anthony Johnson appears to be going bald.

60-57 Wiz with 10:30 left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jared Jeffries spanks/grabs a Wizard 3 times after Jermaine was called for a blocking foul.

64-59 Wiz with 9 mintues left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hits a 3 to tie it, then Arenas hits. Foster fouled.

66-65 Wiz with 7:33 left in the 3rd


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I swear Jeff Foster deserves All-Defensive team consideration. I don't really care about individual awards, so I won't be upset if he doesn't get many votes, but if I were voting, he'd be on at least the second team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice ball movement and nice pass AJ. 

67-66 Indy with 6:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson on fire!

71-66 Indy


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie with a nice hustle play, but completely misses the ball when he dives for it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson with another nice move.

73-69 Pacers with 4 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson hits a contested 3!

76-69 with 3 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO- 24 points
Jax- 18 points
Foster- 14 points

Dixon hits a 3 and Indy calls timeout.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jamison hits a long jumper

79-75 Pacers with 2 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax again for 3!

82-77 Pacers with 18 seconds left


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Told you Jackson was getting back into the flow.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

82-78 Pacers going into the 4th. I'm tuning out for RAW in 5 minutes, so make sure to tell me if it becomes a good game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hits a 3! And Arenas answers.

85-81 Pacers with 11:10 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We are really working as a team right now, with Jackson as the leader.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 82-78 Pacers going into the 4th. I'm tuning out for RAW in 5 minutes, so make sure to tell me if it becomes a good game.


Wow WWE sucks man.
What kind of Pacers Fan are you?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax with some nice D on Hayes who airballs it. Freddie hits a layup. Hayes answers back with a 3.

89-84 Pacers with 9:15 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow WWE sucks man.
> What kind of Pacers Fan are you?


One that likes wrestling.

I tune out as Steve Blake of all people hits a three.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

89 - 87 with under 9 minutes to go.
Jax and JO both with 24 in this one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 89 - 87 with under 9 minutes to go.
> Jax and JO both with 24 in this one.


You get the game in Toronto? Or do you have like League Pass or something?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tuned back in as Jamison hit the hook.

102-100 Wiz with over a minute remaining.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax misses, please take him out in the clutch. Arenas fouled by Foster, his 6th. He hits them both.

104-100 Wiz with 1 minute left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits both foul shots as Ruffin fouls out.

Arenas leans into JO who rejects him, JO called for a foul. Arenas hits both.

106-102 Wiz with 35 seconds left

****


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO gets a hook shot. GET A STOP!

Arenas misses and JO calls a timeout.

106-104 with 8.5 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie turns the ball over and Croshere is called for a foul when it should've been a jump ball. Dixon hits both. Foster turns it over.

Final Score- 108-104 Wizards

This is pathetic, we can't win close games.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

good game...hopefully the nba realizes that arenas is a frickin all star


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

108-104 

Pacers Fan- 31, but DQ'd
Bird Fan- 30, but DQ'd
Turkish- 21
Jermaniac Fan- 28, but DQ'd
rock747- 28, but DQ'd
StephenJackson- 23, but DQ'd
DJMD- 20
sagebrush- 18
CP26- 8

Winner- CP26


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>adarsh1</b>!
> good game...hopefully the nba realizes that arenas is a frickin all star


He's at All-Star level, maybe even close to Superstar, there are just too many other PG's.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

forget the other pg's...arenas is an allstar.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

wow, what a bad break. What pacer is gonna crack in crunch time next?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Another blown opportunity.
****.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Reggie again doesn't score in double figures, that's not the reason why we lost this game, but we need him to score in double figures every night, I believe I mentioned this last game.
Eddie Gill got some good playing time, but no assists. AJ has 7 assists, thats' nice, it's good to see that he is passing the ball well. Croshere plays 14 minutes and has 2 points with 2 turnovers, needs to start taking care of the ball. Jackson played great, 29 points with 5 assists, also shot 55% from the field, that's not bad, could be better. Jermaine, another double-double, good job; also got some assists. Foster has a double-double as he continues to scrap for those rebounds.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie started off well with 6 points in the first.
Why did he only get a total of 5 shots in this game?
That is not acceptable.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Reggie started off well with 6 points in the first.
> Why did he only get a total of 5 shots in this game?
> That is not acceptable.


He played 33 minutes and only had 1 assist, he's not getting the ball enough with Tinsley gone.


----------

